# Electrifying a Shed/Workshop



## 50020 (25 Feb 2021)

Tired of running extension leads, particularly in the wet, I am looking at feeding electric to my shed. Power would come from a spare 16amp CB in the Garage Consumer Unit.

Between the Shed and the garage, some years ago I turned the gap in to a bin store, which is now covered, and also doubles for storing treated wood, which up until now most of what I have cobbled together has been for outside.

The advice and wisdom I am after! The gap between the two is approx 1.8m, and was wondering what the thoughts on the following would be? I don't want to go to the difficulty of burying an armoured cable, as there seems little point, and was wondering about using metal (with standard 2.5mm T&E) or plastic conduit (with armoured T&E) between the two (Garage and Shed).

The cable route would be above head height, and would be secured to the bin-store roofing frame which bridges the gap entirely? Any thoughts?

Garage side of bin-store roof




Shed side of bin-store roof



View of Bin Store


----------



## Dee J (25 Feb 2021)

It's something you could debate all day. If you think of the bin store as a fence or temporary structure then it's slightly questionable. If it's a building then it's fine. Armored cable without other protection or t&e in plastic conduit is perfectly OK. But if its a new circuit then you're in building regs territory. Maybe you're just modifying an existing circuit?


----------



## 50020 (25 Feb 2021)

Thanks for the reply. 

So I could add a Fused Spur off a ring main in the garage? but not a new connection to the CU because this would be a new circuit. 

I did change the CU to a larger (by number of available breaker positions) to add additional lighting circuits in the garage, because I didn't want 4 light circuits all on the same Circuit Breaker, and also I foresaw the need/want power to the shed as my interest developed.

Is there a full reference to what a home user can and cannot do? I have just looked up the building regs BS7671 and all I can find is a link to a book of regs to buy? While _I deem myself_ electrically competent (by training/and first career) this highlights one problem I have which is knowing what is allowable and not?


----------



## Dee J (25 Feb 2021)

50020 said:


> Is there a full reference to what a home user can and cannot do?


Part P of the building regulations


----------



## Dee J (25 Feb 2021)

Dee J said:


> Part P of the building regulations


Notably. New fuse boxes, and new circuits plus work in bathrooms are some of the restricted activities.


----------



## Sachakins (25 Feb 2021)

50020 said:


> ..regs to buy? While _I deem myself_ electrically competent (by training/and first career) this highlights one problem I have which is knowing what is allowable and not?



"Competent" referenced in the reqs does not mean if you deem yourself competent, its a basic certification, for someone who is not a fully certified electrician.

+1 for Dee J.


----------



## 50020 (25 Feb 2021)

Dee J said:


> Notably. New fuse boxes, and new circuits plus work in bathrooms are some of the restricted activities.


Ah. I guess I have clearly breached these regulations then. I guess the responsible course of action would be for me to get someone registered to 'certify' the alterations? Will electricians do this?


----------



## Sachakins (25 Feb 2021)

50020 said:


> Ah. I guess I have clearly breached these regulations then. I guess the responsible course of action would be for me to get someone registered to 'certify' the alterations? Will electricians do this?


Some do, but many won't unless they can visual see all the work.


----------



## Dee J (25 Feb 2021)

50020 said:


> Ah. I guess I have clearly breached these regulations then. I guess the responsible course of action would be for me to get someone registered to 'certify' the alterations? Will electricians do this?


Strictly speaking you'd need to jump through hoops of building control. But there's masses of undocumented around. If it's been done we'll then just live with it or get an electrician to do a Electrical Installation Condition Report.


----------



## 50020 (25 Feb 2021)

Dee J said:


> Strictly speaking you'd need to jump through hoops of building control. But there's masses of undocumented around.


So what does everyone else do? Or shouldn't I ask? 

I am certain that all _my_ works are safe, but my personality/training/career means that I have a need for things to be done right (despite my (in)capability with wood!


----------



## Dee J (25 Feb 2021)

50020 said:


> So what does everyone else do? Or shouldn't I ask?
> 
> I am certain that all _my_ works are safe, but my personality/training/career means that I have a need for things to be done right (despite my (in)capability with wood!


As a now ex-electrician I have been witness to much rule bending, and quite honestly, if the work is done well, the chances of any comeback are minimal. Especially with older properties the records of installations are fairly poor and building regs certificates so non specific. But, if something does go wrong and there's injury or loss then the legal wolves will prowl. If in doubt, an Electrical Installation Condition Report transfers liability to the electrician as well as uncovering hazards.


----------



## NetBlindPaul (26 Feb 2021)

The insurance companies are now getting involved with things like this.
Without compliance with statutory requirements such as building regulations which now include electrical work, some notifiable some not, the insurance might be void.
An EICR doesn’t transfer liability to the person undertaking the I&T unless they are negligent in their duties.
The responsibility for the work is still with the person who has done it.


----------



## Robbo60 (26 Feb 2021)

Sounds to me like you know what you are doing so I would just crack on. Well actually what I would do is drill a hole in garage, put cable through, put plug on it and plug it into socket in garage. Run it into garage, put surface mounted socket on it and run numerous extension cables from it. - and not tell anyone


----------



## Stanleymonkey (26 Feb 2021)

It looks fairly solid from the pictures. I am in exactly the same situation with extension leads out to the shed ( but a longer run from the house)

A while ago I refused to do some dodgy wiring requests on a family members house. They paid someone to do it on the cheap and he ran a cable down the fence to their shed. It blew down in a big storm and blacked out the house with a large bang and coloured smoke. It sounds like you have a shorter and much more solid run - but things can go wrong. If there is any chance of a delivery van, bad weather, window cleaner's ladder, big tree branch etc etc. damaging that area then just please think long and hard about your solution. Good luck.


----------



## eribaMotters (26 Feb 2021)

If you wanted to be legally safe by avoiding the regs then why not use that spare 16amp CB in the Garage Consumer Unit to put a socket next to the consumer unit. From this run your 2.5mm T&E on a plug through the conduit into the workshop. I'd go with plastic.
I'd have thought going this route would be classified as an extension lead.

Colin


----------



## William2020 (27 Feb 2021)

I’m also contemplating running cable to a shed and was unsure what I can/cannot do as an ‘experienced’ DIYer... I bought a copy of Collins Complete Wiring and Lighting on Amazon (about £8.50). I found it a useful reference and it also highlights what you can do yourself and what is ‘notifiable’. 
Best of luck with it.
William


----------

